# Updating iPod Touch 4 to iOS 5 - Lost Media



## myopix (Nov 5, 2011)

[OK, I'm stupid for not backing up my photos before, but...]
I went to install iOS 5 on my iPod Touch 4, but when I got the message, "All your media and other data will be erased, and the newest version of the iPod software will be installed," I hit the cancel button. Then I noticed on the screen of my iPod Touch was the iTunes logo with the USB cable and an arrow. So apparently everything was already erased and the iPod is not functional.

I called Apple iPod Touch Help (that I paid extra for), and was told that I probably lost everything (which includes photos from a recent trip), although the guy I got for "help" didn't really know, so he had to consult with a senior engineer. After complaining enough, I finally had the honor of speaking with a senior engineer, and through her gum-smacking, oh-so-caring manner, instructed me to hold down the power button and home button until the Apple logo appeared. I did that, and it did, but each time I let go the old graphic with the iTunes logo and the cable appeared -- so she told me there was nothing I could do except to restore to the original factory settings -- losing all media, of course. (I cannot get the option to restore from backup, & even if I could, the only backup I could find -- which I did not intentionally create -- was from 9-12-11.)

So, before I do this version of the restore, I just wanted to check to see if anyone out there had actually been able to recover media from their iPod before erasing everything for good.

THANK YOU!
Marianne

[Interestingly, on the *iTunes Help* web page titled "Back up your iPod touch, iPhone or iPad" -- it actually says that each time you connect your iPod touch, certain files and settings on your device are automatically backed up to your computer. In addition, _*photos in Camera Roll (iPod Touch 4th generation, which is what I have) are also backed up*_. If so, I certainly can't find them anywhere on my computer!]


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Download redsn0w, go to the Extras section, and Kick it out of Recovery Mode. Everything should still exist provided iTunes didn't wipe it yet (which is a somewhat lengthy process).

Note that this doesn't actually jailbreak it, so no need to worry.


----------



## myopix (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you! I managed to get it working again via another route, and was glad to find out I hadn't lost everything. But thanks for this info -- I will save it for future reference.


----------

